
Ask HN: Side Project Ideas? - tkifnn
I&#x27;m looking for something to build in my spare time. Preferably a website or webapp.
======
dhruvkar
A comparison site for hospital prices.

These have to legally be made available by each hospital for all services they
provide (since January 1, 2019).

At the moment they're hard to find, often buried on the hospital's website and
not easy comparable to other hospitals in the area.

A kayak-like site for health procedures would be very useful.

~~~
muzani
Comparison site for anything is sorely missing. I needed a comparison site for
babysitters, or one for medical insurance. We've got a unicorn which only does
comparison for financial services.

So I'm thinking another idea is making a comparison or listing site generator.
These sites are very light in terms of tech, heavy in research and operations
work, so they're too hard for both the techies and the experts in a field.

~~~
pknerd
but how one can earn from X comparison sites? Not everyone offers affiliates.
Or, am I missing something about the business model?

~~~
dhruvkar
Question was about side projects with no stated incentive.

Business model is not clear at this stage.

------
deepaksurti
One simple way could be to pick up project based in a technology stack you
know. I will follow up with an example, see this book [1], about good python
projects.

What you can do is, read the description of each project and do it yourself.
Don't look at the solution in the book, then when you are done, compare. If
some project excites you further, you can probably extend it so if the book
offers a CLI solution, may be write a GUI for it and so on.

The trick with side projects is to build momentum and I hope this technique
could be helpful. Have fun doing your side project.

[1]
[https://nostarch.com/impracticalpythonprojects](https://nostarch.com/impracticalpythonprojects)

------
antoineMoPa
A FAAS (function as a service) provider, but with GPU support.

------
shabirgilkar
An app where employees can vote the options for menu in office Kitchen/Pantry.
May be employees can vote weekly/monthly once.

~~~
ed_elliott_asc
have you invented a piece of paper and pen placed in the kitchen? :)

------
probinso
How about a website or webapp? should only take spare time. If i were to do
something, that qualifies

------
jjjbokma
I had the same "problem" and created a static site generator [0] in both
Python and Perl (as a learning exercise in the former case). I blog daily
using this program [1].

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

[1] [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

FWIW; I am looking for beta testers ;-)

------
idoh
This is so broad. What are your interests? Easy enough to rattle some ideas
with a bit of help.

------
sharemywin
What's your goal? Learn technology? project that may turn into a business? a
game?

~~~
Digg_mov
ya goal???

